# General > Application Testing >  Someone test my new program?!

## Zhirantaha

hi 
i made a program by vb.net and i need someone to test it 
Download here
with my best regard

----------


## Zhirantaha

Why no one replayed?

----------


## Zeuz

http://virusscan.jotti.org/en/scanre...93d2ddb33acd1f

----------


## techgnome

Probably because no one knows anything about you, or your app. What does it do? Why should we try it?  You haven't given us a reason to care.

-tg

----------


## gep13

Zeuz,

Can you provide some more details about your app, what is does, etc?

Gary

----------

